

Silver: A Redis-backed cacher, indexer - esmooov
http://www.talkingpointsmemo.com/author_blogs/2011/01/introducing-silver-1.php

======
dreyfiz
Good to see Talking Points Memo join the ranks of journalistic outlets that
are open-sourcing their useful in-house stuff.

------
Detrus
So what is this really? Starting to move things that were once handled by
bloated databases into the application layer?

I've heard Redis is pretty far from a full featured database, but I don't see
why you couldn't build most features on top of it. Like CouchDB style auto
updating views, which let you do more advanced queries etc..

Is that where they're going?

~~~
lusis
Look at ohm and ohm-contrib on GitHub. That's an awesome layer for redis.
Essentially they do what your describe which is use an additional keyspace for
storing indices you want. It takes full advantage of the native redistribution
datatypes to do it. I pretty much love ohm because of how close to bare redis
they keep it.

